# Need to grab some aromasin.



## HCR (Oct 11, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but need a little help. Need to get my hands on some aromasin and wondering which sponsor on this site would be best just to make a small order and get a quick delivery..If any of you fellas can help me out, Id appreciatte it.


----------



## tballz (Oct 11, 2010)

CEM Products has great chems.


----------



## HCR (Oct 11, 2010)

Never taken liquid aromasin, was looking for tabs, and there prices seem a little high. Not knocking the liquid..Anybody have a t/a time for them? Any other suggestions for a good place to just pick up a little aromasin?


----------



## slimshady95 (Oct 11, 2010)

Why don't u just email the sponsors,and find out delivery time.its not that hard.and u say what sponsor would be good,there all good that's why they are here,good luck,besafe....


----------



## HCR (Oct 14, 2010)

Anyone ever gone through sten-labs and had any luck with them? Prices seem a little on the cheap side, dont know if thats a good or bad thing.


----------



## toothache (Oct 14, 2010)

I've used cem products quite a bit and with great success.


----------

